

ShowHN: ReplayLastGoal – Open Source bot tweets GIF of every goal in World Cup - FredericJ
https://twitter.com/ReplayLastGoal

======
valarauca1
So this bot converts the video stream to a GIF which twitter converts back to
a video stream to display?

